# Caption challenge



## SolaSaint (Dec 4, 2010)

Jack kind of suggested a caption contest, so here goes for one. Please change the caption with your wit and humor.

View attachment 1986

Sorry for the small picture, please drag cursor over pic to enlarge.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you think that plot of ground will be big enough for the prison?


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 4, 2010)

"Cross the road, turn left at Costco and you'll find the McDonalds on the right after about a hundred yards"


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 4, 2010)

"Where shall we whip the Baptist?"


----------



## BJClark (Dec 4, 2010)

'See that Mountain over there?"


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 4, 2010)

"Toilet, eh yes okay, do you see those trees waaayy over there...."


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 4, 2010)

"And that's where we'll build the Indian-sensitive megachurch."


----------



## Andres (Dec 4, 2010)

well in the future when you do a "caption challenge" it might be best not to select a picture that already has a caption.


----------



## TimV (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are the ones who stole my trousers.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 4, 2010)

Tim, I was trying to figure out something about trousers, lol


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 4, 2010)

There is the location of the horseless carriage that left you and your friend in those awful neck braces.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 4, 2010)

"And next to the sanctuary we plan to put—let's see if I remember this right, Your Excellency—something called a... Starbucks."


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 4, 2010)

Those guys want you to pose for a cigar box picture.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 4, 2010)

"I accuse.... YOU!"


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 4, 2010)

We'll call that place, "Salem."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 4, 2010)

The stocks? Well, sir, right up there and ready to go!


----------



## jambo (Dec 4, 2010)

"See! These wagon wheels definitely going backwards"


----------



## Danny (Dec 4, 2010)

It's a bird, it's a plane, it's superman!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 4, 2010)

"See that sign on the shore. It says, "Definitely no smiling.." so I guess we're all right."


----------



## he beholds (Dec 4, 2010)

I believe I see a Wal-Mart sign over there. Think we have enough tobacco to trade for a pair of knickers?


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 4, 2010)

Look, men without beards !


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this where we will persecute the Catholics? Ah..... Excellent....


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 8, 2010)

Great replies, its nice to throw a liitle humor around.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 8, 2010)

LAUNCELOT: Look, my liege!
ARTHUR: Camelot!
GALAHAD: Camelot!
LAUNCELOT: Camelot!
PATSY: It's only a model.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 8, 2010)

What be thif withering ftink?

Aye beleeve 'twaf that one what paff'd thif odiferouf gaff, gov'ner! Shall we chaftife him with lashes, or haul him 'round the keel?


----------



## travstar (Dec 8, 2010)

"I'm inventing a new sort of joke. Pull my finger."


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 9, 2010)

"Look.......it's our best life now........"


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 9, 2010)

"Yes, those men over there are enjoying our Friday casual dress code, as am I. Now, let's get you out of that collar..."


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 9, 2010)

The Google Map says that Plymouth Rock should be right there...


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 9, 2010)

The below statements are not a caption but sad observations:

No wonder the Puritans don't get respect in America and Northern Europe, therefore their beliefs are a joke and are rejected in such places!

No wonder why other religious figures (Buddha, Ignatius of Loyola, Mohammed, etc.) get more respect in the world, and they were really puritans in the stereotypical negative sense!

Note: Sorry guys, but I don't think this is right and wise of us especially as Reformed Protestants to make fun of our "spiritual forefathers" like the world does to them and the same to us.


----------



## Andres (Dec 9, 2010)

SolaGratia said:


> No wonder the Puritans don't get RESPECT in America and Northern Europe, therefore their beliefs are a joke and are rejected in such places!
> 
> No wonder why other religious figures (Buddha, Ignatius of Loyola, Mohammed, etc.) get more respect in the world, and they really were puritans in the stereotypical negative sense!


 
Is that your caption?


----------



## EverReforming (Dec 9, 2010)

"I would like to choose what's behind door number 1, please?"


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 9, 2010)

*Yo! Check out the dude with no sense of humor! Man, he sure takes things too seriously! Break out the beer so this guy can chill a little!*


----------



## jambo (Dec 10, 2010)

Regarding SolaGratia's comment, I would think that everyone on the PB has nothing less than the highest respect for the Puritans and all they stood for. I know that all of us would be defenders of the Puritans and Puritianism. No one is undermining their faith, practices or immense contribution to to the Reformed faith. It is simply a bit of fun trying to imagine what they could be saying when we all know that what they probably were saying is nothing like our suggestions. The Puritans have suffered a bad press in the world and even in the wider Christian community. They have been accused of being dull killjoys so I think having a laugh at some of the caption suggestions is not a bad thing.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 10, 2010)

It may not a bad thing when done in moderation. Still, the culture around us engages in mocking of/laughing at people in great excess; perhaps it is not so wrong-headed, after all, to seek to balance that out with excess respectfulness.


----------



## RC PENN (Dec 10, 2010)

*She Must Be Grace*

See that fetching native over there? Her name must be Grace because she is irresistible.

I have to give credit to Eddie Eddings of Calvinistic Cartoons.


----------



## travstar (Dec 10, 2010)

Skyler said:


> It may not a bad thing when done in moderation. Still, the culture around us engages in mocking of/laughing at people in great excess; perhaps it is not so wrong-headed, after all, to seek to balance that out with excess respectfulness.


 
I completely agree. Looking at the forum, I see ninety-nine topics respectfully addressing topics from modern-day Puritans, questions answered by quotes from the venerable fathers, and inquiries where one could purchase and be edified by their biographies and histories. I see one caption challenge. That seems a decent percentage.


----------

